# Like the new site guy's



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Just seen the new new look C&S site, nicer styling and colouring and it looks much more put together.

Goes back to see what i need!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Agree, and blue is my favourite colour, apartg frombalck for cars!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

There is still a couple of things which are working right which we are trying to resolve....

Happy New Year! 

Johnny


----------



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

The new site looks good on the design point of view, but I do miss the user-comments on products. And I would also like to see the option to order products that are out of stock. If it only would be possible to put them in the basket and even order, then all I have to do is wait for them to arrive again in your warehouse. Now I can only partially fill the basket since I have to wait for stock of certain products...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

The older one was better.


----------

